# Podria vostè trucar a aquestes tres (ús del pronom en)



## gvergara

Hola,

Acabo de llegir aquesta oració en la novel·la _El psicoanalista _de John Katzenbach (traducció)? Em pregunto perquè no s'ha emprat el pronom _en _en aquest cas. No estic llegint el llibre, només he trobat aquesta oració aquí, així que no tinc certesa que us estigui donant el context correcte, però em sembla que en Ricky cercava informació personal de la Virgília, i ha anat a una agència on pensava que la podria trobar. En arribar-hi, es posa a parlar amb la recepcionista, i amb mentides aconsegueix que ella li comenci a mostrar algunes fotografies dels clients de l'agència fins que finalment troba la informació que anava cercant. En veure el seu telèfon y adreça,ell li diu:
_
-Ho sento però arribo tard a una altra cita -es va disculpar-. N'hi ha un parell que sembla que tenen l'aspecte adequat, però les hauria de veure en persona abans d'arribar a un acord.

-Naturalment- va dir la jove.

En Ricky *va seguir aparentant* pressa i aclaparament.

-Miri, vaig molt malament de temps. *Podria vostè trucar* a aquestes tres i citar-les perquè es reunexin amb mi?_

Aprofito aquesta llarga cita per preguntar-vos si és genuïnament català emprar el verb seguir com a sinònim de _continuar + gerundi_.

Gràcies per endavant,

G.


----------



## Penyafort

gvergara said:


> _-Miri, vaig molt malament de temps. *Podria vostè trucar* a aquestes tres i citar-les perquè es reunexin amb mi?_
> 
> Aprofito aquesta llarga cita per preguntar-vos si és genuïnament català emprar el verb seguir com a sinònim de _continuar + gerundi_.
> 
> Gràcies per endavant,
> 
> G.



Per què creus que caldria fer servir _en _en aquesta oració? Quin complement estaria substituïnt?

Pel que fa a continuar + gerundi, dona per un altre fil, però resumint seria:

_*continuar a + infinitiu* _= la construcció genuïna del català, que ja ningú no utilitza tret dels algueresos, gràcies a que coincideix amb l'estructura italiana​​_*continuar + gerundi *= _construcció recomanada en l'estàndard modern​​_*seguir + gerundi*_ = construcció calcada del castellà però oficialment acceptada; és la que més fa servir la gent en la parla actual​


----------



## gvergara

Penyafort said:


> Per què creus que caldria fer servir _en _en aquesta oració? Quin complement estaria substituïnt?


(Tres) noies.


----------



## Penyafort

gvergara said:


> (Tres) noies.



Però no ho podem considerar com a partitiu. El pronom el veiem a l'"aquestes". Seria diferent si diguéssim: _Podria vostè trucar-ne a tres, d'aquestes noies?_


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies, Penyafort. Això vol dir que cada vegada que aparegui _aquest/a com _a pronom se li podria considerar no caldria fer servir el pronom _en_?


----------



## Penyafort

gvergara said:


> Gràcies, Penyafort. Això vol dir que cada vegada que aparegui _aquest/a com _a pronom se li podria considerar no caldria fer servir el pronom _en_?



Bé, no seria ben bé això. La idea bàsica és que, quan fas anar el pronom "en", has de tenir en compte quin complement introduït per "de" estàs substituïnt, ja sigui circumstancial o un subjecte o complement posposat.


----------



## gvergara

Penyafort said:


> has de tenir en compte quin complement introduït per "de" estàs substituïnt


Gràcies, Penyafort. Aquella es precisament la meva pregunta, perquè jo podria pensar que caldria substituir el substantiu _noia _que es "fa disparèixer". _Això_, per exemple, és pronom, i no seria possible emprar _en _junt amb _això_, però el cas de _aquest/a_ jo lo veig diferentment, ja que pot ésser substantiu i pronom, i no arribo pas a veure clarament que a l'oració que us he proposat sigui pronom...


----------



## Penyafort

gvergara said:


> i no arribo pas a veure clarament que a l'oració que us he proposat sigui pronom...



En general, si la paraula _aquest/a_ no va seguida d'un nom, és un pronom.


----------



## Dymn

Un sintagma introduït per _aquest_ és definit, el pronom _en _s'utilitza amb complements directes indefinits:

Definits:
_Vull la flor. -> La vull.
Vull aquesta flor. -> Vull aquesta.
Vull aquestes tres flors. -> Vull aquestes tres._

Indefinits:
_Vull flors. -> En vull.
Vull una flor. -> En vull una.
Vull tres flors. -> En vull tres.

"En vull aquestes tres" _tindria sentit si _"en" _fes referència a una selecció de flors esmentada abans i rellevant en el context (_Vull aquestes tres de totes les que hi ha._)

Però de fet en aquest cas amb encara més raó no podem utilitzar el pronom perquè aquí és un complement indirecte, introduït per la preposició _a, _per tant encara que el sintagma fos indefinit no hi ha manera de fer-lo servir.

_Donaré el regal a tres homes. -> Donaré el regal a tres._ (no m'acaba de convèncer però molt menys "_en donaré el regal_...").

No sé si ho he complicat tot encara més.   Aquí tens una guia per saber quan emprar el pronom.


----------



## gvergara

Dymn said:


> _"En vull aquestes tres" _tindria sentit si _"en" _fes referència a una selecció de flors esmentada abans i rellevant en el context (_Vull aquestes tres de totes les que hi ha._)





Dymn said:


> Però de fet en aquest cas amb encara més raó no podem utilitzar el pronom perquè aquí és un complement indirecte, introduït per la preposició _a_


Moltes gràcies, Dymn, tens tota la raó, en aques cas és un complement indirecte  Pel que fa a l'altra resposta que m'has donat, no sé si ho he comprès ben bé, però pel que he llegit a l'article que m'has proposat, penso que el més segur és no fer servir el pronom en en aquests casos.


----------

